# In all things learn to be content...the alternative could be deadly!



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

"*Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin*"

The problem: "Room 222 was a hilarious high school sitcom back in the early 1970's. But there was nothing at all funny about the series of twos in Kelly Cavenaugh's life. Kelly thought about her current situation and breathed a pathetic sigh as she sat waiting in the airport for her connecting flight. She had been married for exactly two years, two months, and two days and already she knew she'd married the wrong man."

Desperate to get her joy back, Kelly takes off for her birthplace of Frankfurt, Germany, for the adventure of a lifetime. But she soon finds out that life isn't always greener on the other side of the fence. In fact, it can be downright deadly!

Genre: Christian Fiction/Romance/Mystery/Suspense *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PLO8OO*

Check it out if you get a chance. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you Matthew.  I know.  It sounds just like a movie trailer or something. lol  And I love your book titles.  Will have to check them out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Pamela, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

How far would _YOU_ go to hide your past from the one you love? If you're ready for a story of mature love, Revelations is the just the book you've been waiting on. Coming clean *can* break the generational curse of Domestic Abuse.

Melanie has finally met the man of her dreams after a lifetime of tragic loss. But a shameful family secret is holding her back from getting too deeply involved. On the brink of nearly losing this glorious chance for happiness, Melanie learns that sometimes it is only after our darkest secrets are revealed, can we finally be free to discover the light of true love.

Thank you for your consideration,
Pamela


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Why not?  Julia Roberts did in Sleeping with The Enemy, based on the terrific suspense novel by Nancy Price.
Good luck with your book.

Best, Joan


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

joanhallhovey said:


> Why not? Julia Roberts did in Sleeping with The Enemy, based on the terrific suspense novel by Nancy Price.
> Good luck with your book.
> 
> Best, Joan


Exactly Joan. It just depends upon whether or not you will allow yourself to trust again. Thank you and much success with your writings also.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Good luck with your book!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Just having come out of an abusive relationship myself I'm going to have to read your book.  I'm hopeful that I can find love after the last three years I endured  

Congratulations on the book and I hope it does really well.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

@J.M.,  thank you so much again for your assistance.  I am now on the Official Kindleboards Author's list. 

@Tracey, Thank God you are out and you survived.  I am so sorry you had to go through that, but once you're out that's when the healing inside begins.  I pray every day and every year gets better for you.  Thank you for offering to read my book.  It is my hope that it will be an inspiration to all survivors of domestic violence.  Much continued success in your writings.

Sincerely,
Pamela


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

"Revelations"...You are encouraged to share this powerful story of faith, hope and romance with your Mothers, Daughters, Sisters, Friends, and the Men who love them.

"Revelations" is the story of one young woman’s incredible journey back to light.  It addresses coming to terms with and breaking the generational curse or cycle of domestic abuse.  

The Breakdown:  Melanie has finally met the man of her dreams, but life is never easy for one who has suffered a lifetime of tragic loss. A shameful family secret may just keep her from becoming too deeply involved, yet she longs for the kind of life and love others have. Will she find a way to overcome her fears, or will she simply walk away?


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

How far would YOU go to hide your past from the one you love?  If you're ready for a story of mature love, Revelations is the just the book you've been waiting on.  Coming clean can break the generational curse of Domestic Abuse.  You will love this inspirational story of love, faith, and romance.

The skinny:  Melanie has finally met the man of her dreams, but life is never easy for one who has suffered a lifetime of horrific loss. She was compelled to return to her hometown, sure that enough years had passed since the tragedy.  But why does she keep having those same horrible nightmares?  And her boyfriend's mother Mrs. Harriet Cornelius seems to be a sweet person, but there's something about her that Melanie just can't put her finger on.  A shameful family secret may just keep Melanie from becoming too deeply involved, yet she longs for the kind of life and love others have. Will she find a way to overcome her fears, or will she simply walk away?


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Happy Wednesday to ya! I'm very excited to have been interviewed on David Wisehart's blog about my book "Revelations" because it's my first author interview. Here's the link to check it out and and thank you David.

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/06/kindle-author-interview-pamela-kay.html

Pamela


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Happy Father's Day to all of the fathers out there. I miss my Dad James Joshua Noble, Sr. so very much, but I thank God for having given me such a wonderful father.

I'd like to submit my book "Revelations" for your consideration of gifts for your father today. It's a double gift really. It's a book your dad would enjoy reading, and then it's also a gift for your mom. It's a book for men and women both love, giving renewed hope.

Description: Even for a Christian woman, life and love is not always happiness and light. But will Melanie take a chance to love and trust again, or simply walk away? Find out in "Revelations". You won't be able to put it down. Read your free sample online at http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004PLO8OO . Please stop by and visit me at http://www.facebook.com/Pamela.Kay.Noble.Brown .
And to all, have a great weekend.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Independence Day also means the day you reclaimed your right to love without fear of abuse. Read “Revelations” and be inspired.  Have a great Holiday weekend.

Description: Melanie has finally met the man of her dreams, but life is never easy for one who has suffered a lifetime of horrific loss. She was compelled to return to her hometown, sure that enough years had passed since the tragedy. But why does she keep having those same horrible nightmares? Was domestic abuse a curse that was passed on from one generation to the next with no escape?

And her boyfriend's mother Mrs. Harriet Cornelius seems to be a sweet person, but there's something about her that Melanie just can't put her finger on. A shameful family secret may just keep Melanie from becoming too deeply involved, yet she longs for the kind of life and love others have. Will she find a way to overcome her fears, or will she simply walk away?


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi everyone.  I am pleased to announce the release of my second book "Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin" .

Description:  "Room 222 was a hilarious high school sitcom back in the early 1970's. But there was nothing at all funny about the series of twos in Kelly Cavenaugh's life. Kelly thought about her current situation and breathed a pathetic sigh as she sat waiting in the airport for her connecting flight. She had been married for exactly two years, two months, and two days and already she knew she'd married the wrong man."

Desperate to get her joy back, Kelly takes off for her birthplace of Frankfurt, Germany, for the adventure of a lifetime. But she soon finds out that life isn't always greener on the other side of the fence. In fact, it can be downright deadly!

Genre:  Christian Fiction/Romance/Mystery/Suspense

Check it out if you get a chance.  Hope you enjoy.   


Thanks,
Pamela


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Kelly is so totally in love with her husband. But if only he were more like her friend David. Be careful what you wish for! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PLO8OO. (Christian Fiction/Romance/Suspense Thriller/Novella)

Check it out if you get a chance. Hope you enjoy. 

Thanks,
Pamela


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Good Saturday morning all. I'm pleased to announce "Revelations" is now available Free at Smashwords. Please give it a read if you get a chance. Thanks so much. http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/79134

Pamela


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm excited to announce "Revelations" is now available to download to your kindle for FREE at Smashwords. Click on http://bit.ly/naEPV2 and use coupon code TA37Z. Please give it a read if you get a chance. Thanks so much.

Description: Melanie has finally met the man of her dreams, but life is never easy for one who has suffered a lifetime of horrific loss. She was compelled to return to her hometown, sure that enough years had passed since the tragedy. But why does she keep having those same horrible nightmares? Was domestic abuse a curse that was passed on from one generation to the next with no escape?

And her boyfriend's mother Mrs. Harriet Cornelius seems to be a sweet person, but there's something about her that Melanie just can't put her finger on. A shameful family secret may just keep Melanie from becoming too deeply involved, yet she longs for the kind of life and love others have. Will she find a way to overcome her fears, or will she simply walk away?

Pamela


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Wishing you success, Pamela!


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Shadonna said:


> Wishing you success, Pamela!


Thanks so much Shadonna. I gather from some of the other threads that sometimes offering a work for free will help the sales of the other works. So I'm hoping it goes well. Much success to you also. And your book cover is really pretty.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm excited to share the news that OOSA Online Book Club has rated "Revelations" 4 out of 5 stars!

Thank you for the review and thank you to all of my readers for your continued support. "Revelations" is only available for FREE until Sept. 10, 2011. Click on http://bit.ly/naEPV2 and use coupon code TA37Z.

Description: Melanie has finally met the man of her dreams, but life is never easy for one who has suffered a lifetime of horrific loss. She was compelled to return to her hometown, sure that enough years had passed since the tragedy. But why does she keep having those same horrible nightmares? Was domestic abuse a curse that was passed on from one generation to the next with no escape?

And her new love's mother, Mrs. Harriet Cornelius, seems to be a sweet person, but there's something about her that Melanie just can't put her finger on. A shameful family secret may just keep Melanie from becoming too deeply involved, yet she longs for the kind of life and love others have. Will she find a way to overcome her fears, or will she simply walk away?

Pamela


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

"Revelations" - rated 4/5 stars by OOSA Online Book Club!

Description: *A Mother's Secret...Her Daughter's Shame*. Melanie has finally met the man of her dreams, but life is never easy for one who has suffered a lifetime of horrific loss. She was compelled to return to her hometown, sure that enough years had passed since the tragedy. But why does she keep having those same horrible nightmares? Was domestic abuse a curse that was passed on from one generation to the next with no escape?

And her new love's mother, Mrs. Harriet Cornelius, seems to be a sweet person, but there's something about her that Melanie just can't put her finger on. A shameful family secret may just keep Melanie from becoming too deeply involved, yet she longs for the kind of life and love others have. Will she find a way to overcome her fears, or will she simply walk away? (Christian Fiction/Romance/Domestic Abuse/Novella)

"Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin"

Description - *Kelly falls for Romberg promises laced with deception.* Kelly has a wonderful marriage. So why is she so restless? Determined to get that elusive spark back in her life, Kelly takes off to her birthplace of Frankfurt, Germany, for the adventure of a lifetime. There she is befriended by the ever so charming David, who immediately appoints himself as her translator and tour guide. Kelly is so totally in love with her husband, but finds herself wishing he were more like her new friend David. But it isn't long before Kelly realizes that life is not always greener on the other side of the fence. In fact, it can be downright deadly! (Christian Fiction/Romance/Human-Trafficking/novella)

Pamela


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

"Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin"

Description - Kelly falls for Romberg promises laced with deception.  Kelly has a wonderful marriage.  So why is she so restless?  Determined to get that elusive spark back in her life, Kelly takes off to her birthplace of Frankfurt, Germany, for the adventure of a lifetime.  There she is befriended by the ever so charming David, who immediately appoints himself as her translator and tour guide.  Kelly is so totally in love with her husband, but finds herself wishing he were more like her new friend David.  But it isn't long before Kelly realizes that life is not always greener on the other side of the fence.  In fact, it can be downright deadly! (Christian Fiction/Romance/Human-Trafficking/novella)


Pamela


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

In honor of October being National Domestic Violence Awareness month, "Revelations" by Pamela Kay Noble Brown is free until October 15, 2011. Click on the link http://bit.ly/naEPV2 and use Free coupon code VP53V at checkout. I hope it will bring motivation and inspiration to these brave survivors.

Pamela


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

My book Shattered Images is also about domestic violence from childhood to adult.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Victoria lane said:


> My book Shattered Images is also about domestic violence from childhood to adult.


Victoria, What a poignant title and book cover. Thanks for posting. Anyone that has a book pertaining to this subject, please feel free to post. Domestic Violence touches people in every strata of society, and these stories need to be told.

Pamela


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Last Day FREE: In honor of October being National Domestic Violence Awareness month, "Revelations" by Pamela Kay Noble Brown is free until October 15, 2011. Click on the link http://bit.ly/naEPV2 and use Free coupon code VP53V at checkout. I hope it will bring motivation and inspiration to these brave survivors.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi and hope you're all having a wonderful Spiritual Sunday. If you get a chance (between the football games) I'd really appreciate it if anyone would pop over to my revamped author's page on Amazon and give it a "like" if you're so inclined. Thanks so much to all who do.  Here's the link: http://amzn.to/r3rZ0Y

Pamela


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Scenes from: "*Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin*" - http://amzn.to/mTpiFV

"Jeff's muscular arms rotating as he prepared the scrambled eggs were a sight to behold."

"She's married. He's her "friend". A dangerous game!"

"Jeff peeped in the window, and his heart broke at the sight of his love."

"Only two years, two months, and two days, and already she knew she'd married the wrong man."

(Christian Fiction/Suspense/Thriller)

Pamela


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Scenes from Revelations http://amzn.to/otCgL4 (Christian Fiction/Drama/Romance):

"She shouldn't have gone back, but he'd promised to get counseling."

"Slash, arrested for DUI, got the message too late. The bomb was already set!"

"Grew up hearing about miracles all the time. When I needed one, it didn't happen."

"Nita prayed like never before as her husband's steel-toed kicks rained down upon her."

"So close to escape, Ellen's heart pounded when she saw all four tires cut to shreds!"

Pamela


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Madly in love...check
Gorgeous Husband...check
Beautiful Home...check

So why was Kelly so restless?  She was looking for something more, but she should have remembered that curiousity killed the cat.

"Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin"


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

"Revelations"

How far would YOU go to hide your past from the one you love?  If you're ready for a story of mature love, Revelations is the just the book you've been waiting on.  Coming clean can break the generational curse of Domestic Abuse.

Melanie has finally met the man of her dreams after a lifetime of tragic loss. But a shameful family secret is holding her back from getting too deeply involved. On the brink of nearly losing this glorious chance for happiness, Melanie learns that sometimes it is only after our darkest secrets are revealed, can we finally be free to discover the light of true love.


Pamela


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's a review of "Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin" from *Book Reviews by Norma Budden*. Thank you.

http://bit.ly/ydL14m


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, hope you're all doing well. Many of you asked me to let you know when my books became available in print. Well I thank God for the blessing and wanted to share with you all that both "*Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin*" *http://bit.ly/xi1CUK*, and "*Revelations*" http://bit.ly/wWETKz , are now available as paperbacks. I thank you all for your continued encouragement and support. It really means so much.

Pamela


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Congraulations!  I am one of those people who prefers reading print books.  And, gosh, I know how much work layouts can take!


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

UnicornEmily said:


> Congraulations! I am one of those people who prefers reading print books. And, gosh, I know how much work layouts can take!


Thanks so much. You are right. The formatting and layout is draining. But it feels so good to actually hold your own book. I was cradling it like a little baby when the proof came in the mail. lol

Pamela


----------



## Louie Flann (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello, Pamela,

I have a question for you. Does the cover of your paperback curl? When you open it up a few times, does it sort of stay open a bit?

I've received several proof copies of my book and they all curl. I expect at a book store, someone will open the book and it will look worn and used.

Please tell me if you have this problem or is it just my cover design.

Thanks,

Louie


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Louie Flann said:


> Hello, Pamela,
> 
> I have a question for you. Does the cover of your paperback curl? When you open it up a few times, does it sort of stay open a bit?
> 
> ...


Hi Louie. No I have not had the problem with the cover curling. Are you using Createspace, or another print on demand company?

Pamela


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you ever wanted a walk on the wild side? Be careful what you wish for or you just might get caught up in "*Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin*"!

bookreviews.normabudden.com http://bit.ly/ydL14m


----------



## Louie Flann (Aug 3, 2011)

I am using CreateSpace.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Abusers pick and choose whom to abuse. They don't insult, threaten, or assault everyone in their life who gives them grief. Usually, they save their abuse for the people closest to them, the ones they claim to love.
Abusers carefully choose when and where to abuse. They control themselves until no one else is around to see their abusive behavior. They may act like everything is fine in public, but lash out instantly as soon as you're alone.
Abusers are able to stop their abusive behavior when it benefits them. Most abusers are not out of control. In fact, they're able to immediately stop their abusive behavior when it's to their advantage to do so (for example, when the police show up or their boss calls).
Violent abusers usually direct their blows where they won't show. Rather than acting out in a mindless rage, many physically violent abusers carefully aim their kicks and punches where the bruises and marks won't show.

This situation can be tragic, but not impossible. It is my hope that my book "*Revelations*" will bring hope and motivation to anyone going through or that has survived abuse. But remember, more importantly, to call the National Domestic Violence Hotline - 1.800.799.SAFE (7233) RIGHT AWAY if you need help.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Happy marriage...check.  Gorgeous Husband...check.  Crazy in love...check.  So why is Kelly so restless?  Find out in Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin as Kelly heads to the other side of the world because the grass might be greener.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

A slice-of-life short story of modern romance. Remember the old saying "if a tree falls and no one hears it, does it make a sound?" By the same token, if you tell yourself that you have a relationship, does that make it so?

"Telephone Love" (Romance and Contemporary Dating)

http://amzn.to/K0Qk2u

***A short read of apprx. 856 words.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

A stirring tale of one woman's journey from darkness to light.

"Revelations"... http://amzn.to/otCgL4


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

A day in the life of contemporary dating. It can have you on cloud nine or pulling out your hair.

"*Telephone Love*" - http://amzn.to/K0Qk2u


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

*A Mountains of Holly Church Mystery: Altars of Deception!* - http://amzn.to/Qixkxv

The Skinny: - Kayla Wannamaker couldn't be more blessed. A chance meeting with the world-famous Bishop Harold Goodflow had led to her snagging the coveted church secretary job at the Mountain of Holly Baptist Church. Being new in town, Kayla was immediately enveloped by the warmth of the eclectic members of the church family. That Bishop's close friend and active church member Detective Willie Kincaid was easy on the eyes was just an added bonus.

Everything was great until the day Kayla answered the church phone and got nothing in response but heavy breathing. Then she started finding crazy letters in the church mail that threatened to ruin the spotless reputation of Bishop Goodflow and take down one of the most well-respected mega churches in the world. Not to mention the fact that Bishop's normally charming, wife Lillie Goodflow, was suddenly treating Kayla colder than a brand new refrigerator freezer.

As the clock ticks down to the big anniversary celebration, everyone suspects everyone. But the biggest shock of all turns out to be something they never would have expected and it all comes to a big showdown at...The Altar of Deception!


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

*Revelations* http://bit.ly/otCgL4 (Kindle) http://bit.ly/wWETKz (Paperback)

Excerpt

Ellen had met Nita the first night she'd arrived at the Oak Ridge Battered Women's shelter, which was located about 15 miles outside of Hampton, South Carolina. That was the night three weeks ago when a bleeding Ellen had called 911. After five years of serving as a punching bag to her stressed-out husband, Ellen had known that she had to get out when her 4-year-old Melanie had jumped on her father's back in a futile effort to save Ellen from the barrage of fists pouring down upon her. She would never forget looking over her husband's shoulder and seeing Melanie's horrified face as she screamed "No...no...no...Mommy" over and over again. Oblivious in his fury, her husband Sam had continued to pound her face and shoulders until a sudden snapping sound made them all freeze.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

In honor of October being National Domestic Abuse Awareness Month, I would like to list "*Revelations*". No matter how good things look on the outside, the truth of the ugly abuse hidden within some familes will ultimately be revealed. It is my hope that victims and survivors will be uplifted by this book. http://amzn.to/otCgL4


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Kelly knew deep down inside that Jeff was the best husband ever. Tried, true, and dependable. But her "friend" David was just so exciting. Oh, what to do, what to do? Follow Kelly as her quest to figure this out lands her right smack in the middle of a tale of shocking international intrigue in "*Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin*".

http://amzn.to/mTpiFV


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Angels sped her cries to Heaven as his steel-toed boots pounded the unborn child inside of her. Would she ever trust to love again? Find out in "*Revelations*".

http://amzn.to/16Bo4di


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Woohoo! Thank you so much to Lorieen Henry for this wonderful 5-Star review on Amazon.com for my book "Revelations."

http://amzn.to/Rqn6xv

Pamela Kay


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

*Tension*

Jeff stared at Kelly coiled in a helpless fetal position. It was now or never! #Suspense #Humantrafficking

http://dld.bz/bscdK


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Yay! Revelations - a young woman's amazing triumph over a family history of abuse is now available on itunes http://bit.ly/15lJNLs


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Angels sped her cries to Heaven as his steel-toed boots pounded the unborn child inside of her. Would she ever trust to love again? Find out in "Revelations".

http://amzn.to/16Bo4di


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

"Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin"

Bored plus Housewife usually equals trouble! Beware&#8230;the grass isn't always greener on the other side of the fence. In fact, it can be quite deadly.

When pressed, Kelly had to admit that there was absolutely nothing wrong with her beloved husband Jeff. But her "friend" David was just so exciting. Find out what happens when David plays a tune that has Kelly following him as if he were the Pied Piper of Hamelin. She should have read the rest of the story.

Reader review: "The author's creativity really shines through in her book "Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin". She brings to life what many women go through in a marriage; feelings of boredom or that perhaps there may be something/someone better out there for them. Truly shedding light on the phrase "the grass isn't always greener on the other side," this book will overtake you by the unfolding of events. I was completely enthralled with the story line, wondering if David was really a gentleman or if a sinister nature was going to appear. I was not disappointed. The author is truly creative and has a long future ahead of her in Christian novels but her talent is not limited to this genre."

http://amzn.to/1d3ANrN


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

COURTROOM VIGILANTE: O. J. SIMPSON's Civil Trial http://amzn.to/1hrQDAK #Essay #Thesis #law

Years later Lady Justice still cries over the trial that should never have been.

UK market: http://amzn.to/1bYE0dH

Spain market: http://amzn.to/16uAkSx

Japan market: http://amzn.to/1dl6Ybh


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Angels sped her cries to Heaven as his steel-toed boots pounded the unborn child inside of her. Would she ever trust to love again? Find out in "Revelations".

http://amzn.to/16Bo4di


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

"Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin"

Bored plus Housewife usually equals trouble! Beware&#8230;the grass isn't always greener on the other side of the fence. In fact, it can be quite deadly.

When pressed, Kelly had to admit that there was absolutely nothing wrong with her beloved husband Jeff. But her "friend" David was just so exciting. Find out what happens when David plays a tune that has Kelly following him as if he were the Pied Piper of Hamelin. She should have read the rest of the story.

Reader review: "The author's creativity really shines through in her book "Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin". She brings to life what many women go through in a marriage; feelings of boredom or that perhaps there may be something/someone better out there for them. Truly shedding light on the phrase "the grass isn't always greener on the other side," this book will overtake you by the unfolding of events. I was completely enthralled with the story line, wondering if David was really a gentleman or if a sinister nature was going to appear. I was not disappointed. The author is truly creative and has a long future ahead of her in Christian novels but her talent is not limited to this genre."

http://amzn.to/1d3ANrN


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Years later justice still cries over the mockery that occurred after the trial of the century. Especially the civil trial that should never have been!

A critical and provocative essay of approximately 2,607 words.

Amazon.com - http://amzn.to/1hrQDAK
Amazon.co.uk - http://amzn.to/1bYE0dH
Amazon.es - http://amzn.to/16uAkSx
Amazon.co.jp - http://amzn.to/1dl6Ybh


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Years later justice still cries over the mockery that occurred after the trial of the century. Especially the civil trial that should never have been!

A critical and provocative essay of approximately 2,607 words.

Amazon.com - http://amzn.to/1hrQDAK
Amazon.co.uk - http://amzn.to/1bYE0dH
Amazon.es - http://amzn.to/16uAkSx
Amazon.co.jp - http://amzn.to/1dl6Ybh


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

*Kelly learns the hard way all that glitters isn't gold. Bored + Housewife = Trouble!!!*

http://bit.ly/zMXbHU


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

COURTROOM VIGILANTE: O. J. SIMPSON's Civil Trial

http://amzn.to/1hrQDAK #Essay #Thesis #law

Years later Lady Justice still cries over the trial that should never have been.

UK market: http://amzn.to/1bYE0dH

Spain market: http://amzn.to/16uAkSx

Japan market: http://amzn.to/1dl6Ybh


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

How far would YOU go to hide your past from the one you love? If you're ready for a story of mature love, Revelations is the just the book you've been waiting on. Coming clean can break the generational curse of Domestic Abuse. You will love this inspirational story of love, faith, and romance.

The skinny: Melanie has finally met the man of her dreams, but life is never easy for one who has suffered a lifetime of horrific loss. She was compelled to return to her hometown, sure that enough years had passed since the tragedy. But why does she keep having those same horrible nightmares? And her boyfriend's mother Mrs. Harriet Cornelius seems to be a sweet person, but there's something about her that Melanie just can't put her finger on. A shameful family secret may just keep Melanie from becoming too deeply involved, yet she longs for the kind of life and love others have. Will she find a way to overcome her fears, or will she simply walk away?

http://amzn.to/16Bo4di


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

"Handcuffs And A Pyramid Of Satin"

Human-trafficking is happening in the most civilized of places. Kelly almost got snatched.

http://amzn.to/1d3ANrN


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Angels sped her cries to Heaven as his steel-toed boots pounded the unborn child inside of her. Would she ever trust to love again? Find out in "*Revelations*".

http://amzn.to/16Bo4di


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

"*Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin*"

The problem: "Room 222 was a hilarious high school sitcom back in the early 1970's. But there was nothing at all funny about the series of twos in Kelly Cavenaugh's life. Kelly thought about her current situation and breathed a pathetic sigh as she sat waiting in the airport for her connecting flight. She had been married for exactly two years, two months, and two days and already she knew she'd married the wrong man."

Desperate to get her joy back, Kelly takes off for her birthplace of Frankfurt, Germany, for the adventure of a lifetime. But she soon finds out that life isn't always greener on the other side of the fence. In fact, it can be downright deadly!

Genre: Christian Fiction/Romance/Mystery/Suspense *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PLO8OO*

Check it out if you get a chance. Hope you enjoy.


----------

